#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  UK Student VISA Rules - Experts advice for VISA for Higher Education in UK

## prianca

_Hi! This is Prianca, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in UK ,what you all students need to know before you plan to study in UK_
*
On March 22, 2011 UK’s Home Secretary Theresa May announced some changes to UK student visas.*


The website of Home Office - UK Border Agency lists new changes in student visa rules as follows:

1. *From April 2012, any institute wanting to sponsor students will need to be classed as a Highly Trusted sponsor*, and will need to become accredited by a statutory education inspection body by the end of 2012. The current system does not require this, and has allowed too many poor-quality colleges to become sponsors.

2. Students coming to study at degree level *will need to speak English at an ‘upper intermediate’ (B2) level*, rather than the current ‘lower intermediate’ (B1) requirement.

3. *UK Border Agency staff will be able to refuse entry to students who cannot speak English* without an interpreter, and who therefore clearly do not meet the minimum standard.

4. *Students at universities and publicly funded further education colleges will retain their current work rights,* but all other students will have no right to work. We will place restrictions on work placements in courses outside universities.

5. *Only postgraduate students at universities and government-sponsored students will be able to bring their dependants*. At the moment, all students on longer courses can bring their dependants.

6. *We will limit the overall time that can be spent on a student visa to 3 years* at lower levels (as it is now) and 5 years at higher levels. At present, there is no time limit for study at or above degree level.

7. *We will close the Tier 1 (Post-study work) route*, which allows students two years to seek employment after their course ends. Only graduates who have an offer of a skilled job from a sponsoring employer under Tier 2 of the points-based system will be able to stay to work.”

*Experts take on Education in UK--* 

*Working while studying:* According to Shivani Manchanda, Director, Careertrack, students attending universities retain the right to work for 20 hours a week on a part-time basis.  But those going to private colleges will not get the right to work part-time.  

*Post Study Work (PSW) route: A*ccording to Ravi Lochan Singh, Managing Director, Global Reach, the rights of students already in UK under the previous law are protected and they will continue to enjoy PSW as promised. But the PSW route will close in April 2012. So, a student joining institutions for a Master’s in October 2011, for example, will not be able to access current PSW route on completion of studies. However, post completion of studies, graduates can work provided they have a job offer in tune with their qualifications and pays minimum 20,000 pounds a year.

“It should not be a problem for those going for specialist Master’s degrees. But is a tad unfair for good students who get research positions in laboratories (before going for PhD), as they are paid marginally less,” says Shivani. However, the UK Government has pledged to develop an entrepreneur route for “bright and innovative students with a business idea”, wanting to work in the UK. Undergrad students will no longer be able to bring dependent relatives with them to the UK.

*English requirements:* “An average good quality student attending a university needs 6.5 or above in the IELTS for admission,” says Shivani. The new rules make IELTS or TOEFL compulsory, and demand a higher score. This will impact private colleges accepting students with a low score.

*Final word:* Good institutes will get or have already received “Highly Trusted” status, and will indicate this on their website. So, students must ensure is that they choose such a university or college.
_If You have any query regarding the education system in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Students visa for Canada-How to apply for visa in Canada-Visa application for Canada Australian Immgiration - How to apply for student visa in Australia Australia New Student Visa Rules & Policy - New student visa rules for Australia How to apply for visa in US - Visa application process for US

----------

